# It's been some time, new again



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome back to the forum!


Carrots are hidden throughout the forum and when you find one if you are the first to click on it you get the carrot and it is added to your collection. There are also opportunities to steal carrots from the people with the most while they are offline. 

And to be honest..I'm not sure how long it takes to be able to go into chat. I think it is a few days. I'll have to do some checking on that!


----------



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks! I find myself spending hours reading on here, so much interesting facts!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome, Glad to hear you are enjoying it here 
As you can see I'm very bad at finding carrots :-(


----------



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

I haven't seen a single one yet.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome ma'am and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Kentucky said:


> welcome ma'am and enjoy the ride.


Welcome!

Watch out for KY. He's a carrot napper.


----------



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

whoohooo finially found a carrot!!! Dude KY don't even think bout it!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

yes ma'am


----------



## zanytactics (Sep 8, 2007)

lol you're gonna be waiting for me to leave to steal it huh?


----------

